# Hooking Mojo wind decoys to vortex



## quackkilla (Mar 13, 2008)

I have a vortex that I bought from cabelas and I would like to try using it for Mallards. I'm just curious if anyone has any experience in attaching the mojo wind decoys (or baby mojos) to the vortex? Any info would be great guys thanks


----------



## wingsdown (Nov 6, 2011)

I use them just take metal hose clamps and clamp them tightly..


----------



## Harvy_01 (Dec 10, 2013)

nice post !


----------

